# Skype + iPod touch= wifi phone?



## Adrian. (Nov 28, 2007)

If there was a way to put skype on a touch (to my knowledge it is not yet possible or attempted) would it not be possible, when connected to wifi of course, to phone people on landlines and computers?

Skype is able to phone landlines (at a cost). I do not know about cell phones though.

Anyways leave your thoughts about such an idea.

cheers


----------



## fyrefly (Apr 16, 2005)

You also need a hacked device to get audio *input* on the touch too. On the iPhone Skype would work a little better, IMHO.


----------



## seetobylive (Aug 4, 2004)

Skype can also call cell phones (although at a bit of a higher cost per minute) I seem to remember somewhere seeing the hack and mods to make calls on your touch.. I will try to find it and post here.

I am running skype on my palm and it is... interesting. I can instant message with anyone but when it comes to talking to someone things really fall apart. can't make out a word.

Here are some interesting articles I found...

iPod Touch + iPhone Earbuds = VOIP iPhone

Ramblings of a City Guy: Skype on the iPod touch

Digg - Audio in on the iPod touch now working


----------



## tedj (Sep 9, 2004)

Nope. You can't use those 'phones mentioned in above links.

The guys who've made the app also manufactured the audio input.
touchmods.net Weblog

Apparently, it works well enough. I would love to have one.


----------



## benk (Dec 23, 2007)

I would kill for a cell phone that also runs skype well. Hopefully when the SDK is released, skype will make one for the iphone. I can see Apple blocking any 3rd party VOIP software though because it would eat away at AT&T profits.


----------



## ron_g (Jan 5, 2003)

*AppleTV*

Although not related, you can now use Skype on an Apple TV via a USB headset...Skype's appearing everywhere these days, including the PSP.


----------



## seetobylive (Aug 4, 2004)

Just had my first skype call on my palm 700p that worked. The ol' mother in law called from her computer using skype in Pakistan and i was surprised that one it went through to me and two I could understand everything. Very clear and very free!!

If this is attractive to you I would recommend iSkoot. For me it has been working great!


----------

